# vacuum cleaners pleeeeeaaase!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Who has some great suggestions for a new vacuum cleaner that can be bought in the U.S.? Like at Target, amazon.com. My vacuum cleaner is not too great for getting all the seeds and dust. And us bird owners know how much cleaning there is with them and how it clogs the vacuum cleaner hoses!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

For cleaning up seed, feather, and other bird debris on my laminate floor, I love this vacuum:

http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-CH3000...leaner/dp/B001DCYRH6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It has great suction, a very long cord, and good attachments. However, it is not suitable for cleaning rugs. I have an upright that I use for my area rugs.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you have smooth floors, or carpeting? For smooth floors, you cannot beat a shop vac! Much to my chagrin, I have carpet. The bird seed, feathers and cat hair have killed two vacuums in the past year. 

I recently bought this one from Walmart for under $50 and I must say I'm quite happy with it. It's working better than my previous two, and even if I only get six months out of it, it's a good value. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bissell-PowerForce-Helix-Bagless-Vacuum-1240/30154992


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Do you have smooth floors, or carpeting? For smooth floors, you cannot beat a shop vac! Much to my chagrin, I have carpet. The bird seed, feathers and cat hair have killed two vacuums in the past year.
> 
> I recently bought this one from Walmart for under $50 and I must say I'm quite happy with it. It's working better than my previous two, and even if I only get six months out of it, it's a good value. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bissell-PowerForce-Helix-Bagless-Vacuum-1240/30154992


I have both floors. My vacuum is the one you have at walmart I believe. It has been doing it's job but seems to be dying a very sloooooow death. The hoses get clogged with debris from the birds constantly. It's infuriating to say the least!


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Sadly I gave up with the vacuum and just started to use a mini shop vac. That poor shop vac has cleaned up after four birds and that thing still acts like it is brand new. The room the birds are in is on the small size, but the vac picks up everything.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Bissell Powerforce. The one I bought was reconditioned and was only $35, at Big Lots. I had never considered a reconditioned one, but it works wonderfully. I was looking for a new vacuum and happened to notice it on the shelf. I figured for that price I'd take the risk. I'd had a Dirt Devil just prior to it, and it was great until Joey moved in, then it clogged quickly, within a couple weeks.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had this one for about 4 years now and I love it (it was cheaper at Target when I got it, I think $60) http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-Bagles...93469181&sr=8-5&keywords=eureka+optima+vacuum

It's super easy to clean, LOVE the bagless, and sucks up everything I need it to. You can use it on carpet or hardwood because there are two settings for suction. it's also really light. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Then youd want a Dyson hoover.. They are expensive but they are the best money can buy

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anni103079 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a shark rotator, although its alittle expensive it works great in my bird room, and with the attachments it comes with I don't have to the move the cage or anything.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shark-Rotator-Professional-Upright-Vacuum-NV400/21094420


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

I use the Shark Navigator and it's great. I've had it for 2 years and no problems plus it has a belt that never has to be replaced. Before I got my Shark I went through a Bissell and an Eureka and they both burned up. I have a long hair dog and 2 cockatiels and I use a wheelchair to get around so I track in dirt and stuff on my wheels and the Shark has no problem getting everything up. I also had a cat that shed all the time that passed away recently and I rescued exotic pets (chinchilla, snakes, etc.) For several years and the Shark works great for all clean ups. I got mine at target sometimes they put it on sale with a gift card offer.


----------



## Williepat (May 19, 2013)

I have a Sears Kenmore upright. Bought many years ago so don't remember cost but it was reasonable. Long cord and good attachments. Still does great job.Have always had good luck with Sears products. A year ago I bought a Black & Decker DustBuster hand held vac. Love it. Keep it charged to use everyday and then only have to use upright twice weekly. Hand held was less then $30


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Dyson DC50 animal, they are pricey but it's the best vacuum I've ever used.. it sucks up seeds and feathers from 5 inches away! I have the attachments for dusting and it really keeps the dander and dust down!


----------

